# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  crack pass DeepFreeze 6.x

## ebvseo

*gỡ bỏ deepfreeze 6.x không cần pass
có thể vào menu quản lý cua deepfree mà không cần mật khẩu
**cách sử dụng :*
sau khi giải nén chạy file deepfree.sfx để tiến hành gỡ bỏ deep freeze
bấm vào nút login để đăng nhập với tài khoản có sẵn
tiếp tục nhấn vào nút crack để bắt đầu . bấm vào nút crack 1 lần nữa để hoàn tất.
bây giờ bạn dùng tổ hợp phím crtl + alt + shift + f6 để mở deep free
hiện ra bảng login. bạn không cần điền mật khẩu mà sẽ nhấn vào ok để vào thẳng menu của chúng
boot frozen : đóng băng
boot thawed on next 1: mở không đóng băng sau 1 lần khởi động lại máy
boot thawed : gỡ bỏ đóng băng vĩnh viễn
các bạn chọn 1 trong các lựa chọn trên rồi nhấn ok và restart lại máy
chú ý : sau khi khởi động lại máy bắt buộc bạn phảichạy lại phần mêm undeepfree để cho windows có thể hoạt động trở lạibình thường.​*hướng dẫn bằng ảnh:*

© blog.halinh.vn

bấm vào login để tiếp tục
© blog.halinh.vn

bấm vào crack để bắt đầu
© blog.halinh.vn

tiếp tục bấm vào crack sẽ đc như hình

© blog.halinh.vn
​bây giờ bạn dùng tổ hợp phím crtl + alt + shift + f6 để mở deep free

hiện ra bảng login. bạn không cần điền mật khẩu mà sẽ nhấn vào ok để vào thẳng menu của chúng
boot frozen : đóng băng
boot thawed on next 1: mở không đóng băng sau 1 lần khởi động lại máy
boot thawed : gỡ bỏ đóng băng vĩnh viễn
các bạn chọn 1 trong các lựa chọn trên rồi nhấn ok và restart lại máy
​chú ý : sau khi khởi động lại máy bắt buộc bạn phảichạy lại phần mêm undeepfree để cho windows có thể hoạt động trở lại bình thường.

----------

